# new cruze diesel owner!



## kvs84 (Aug 1, 2014)

I am totally blown away with the cruze diesel! I traded my cts-v in looking to get a cheaper, more practical (4 season) vehicle and liked the idea of a diesel. The cruze had some big shoes to fill and it didn't disappoint. After 2 weeks of ownership I'm in love! Already tinted the windows and got my Holden "diesel" badge for the back.  My only complaint is the fuel mileage... the torque is so addictive I'm only getting 38 mpg's.... 



-Keegan


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Got to give it some time to wear in. I had the same problem for the first 1500 miles...but then again I was hitting hard boost every chance I could get! Enjoy your new CTD!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Congrats on your new Cruze!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome aboard!

What model year CTS_-V_? How many miles? Were you original owner? Automatic or manual?

One thing you must be likening is the diesel range, which was one of the weaknesses of the -_V. _


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## kvs84 (Aug 1, 2014)

07 silver on black. 2nd owner purchased with 45k and traded in at 95k. Car was gorgeous and a blast to drive. Rare no sunroof with track shock option too! I do miss it but 17mpg to almost 40 is a nice change. The seats in the cruze are also more comfortable than the V which makes commuting better. Now I just need to pull the trigger on one of those programmers.... :wink::wink:



-Keegan


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats on your new ride.. Still lovin' mine after 1 year


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats on the diesel! Sorry to hear about the CTS-V going away. As much as I dislike the fuel mileage on my SRT-8 I couldn't imagine giving her up. Way I look at it you always need a good daily driver, and a good fun car.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

kvs84 said:


> 07 silver on black. 2nd owner purchased with 45k and traded in at 95k. Car was gorgeous and a blast to drive. Rare no sunroof with track shock option too! I do miss it but 17mpg to almost 40 is a nice change. The seats in the cruze are also more comfortable than the V which makes commuting better. Now I just need to pull the trigger on one of those programmers.... :wink::wink:
> 
> 
> 
> -Keegan


How well are you adapting to the automatic? That is coming from a standard. 

BTW my brother has an '07 CTS, but the sport model. It's a nice piece and I really enjoy riding in it - but I find the all-black interior just a little too stark for my tastes.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your new CTD, mine came with 3 Dieael badges standard, trunk under RH tail light and bottom of each front door. After 2 years I still love mine and expect to have it for many years yet.


----------



## kvs84 (Aug 1, 2014)

You guys in Australia are lucky! Took 50 bucks on ebay but at least people can now recognize the diesel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

kvs84 said:


> View attachment 104537
> You guys in Australia are lucky! Took 50 bucks on ebay but at least people can now recognize the diesel.


Did you get 3 badges in the kit? I ask this because that is how many badges are on the Holden Cruze and 12 months ago these were $A25 per set.


----------



## kvs84 (Aug 1, 2014)

No just the rear badge. 35 plus 15 for shipping. What do the side badges look like?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

kvs84 said:


> No just the rear badge. 35 plus 15 for shipping. What do the side badges look like?



View attachment 104657
Sorry about the dirty car but it is raining at the moment in Sydney. The drivers side is the same. The door ones are attached to the green badge and the trunk one has badge separate.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have had several people comment on my car being a diesel, but only because of the badge I added.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Boo, hoo...only 38 mpg! As you aptly said, it sure beats 17 mpg in the CTS-V. I have often said that if I had to live with only one car for the rest of my life, it would be a CTS-V and I still stand by that. It WOULD be hard to take 17 mpg but I would enjoy it those 17 miles.

It would be interesting if there was a thread on "How my Cruze compares to________"

Congrats on your new ride.


----------

